# شرح بريمافيرا 6 خطوة بخطوة



## أنس بن وليد (31 ديسمبر 2012)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... أقدم لحضراتكم شرح متواضع لبرنامج البريمافيرا بالفيديو . هذا الشرح يصلح لمن ليس له سابق معرفة عن البرنامج وايضا يصلح لاصحاب المستوى المتوسط امثالى ... ولا انسى ان اتقدم بخالص الشكر لكل من أدلا بدلوه ونفعنا بعلمه فى هذا المجال المهندس هيثم المنسى والمهندس احمد الشافعى وهاشم عراقى واحمد الطيب وغيرهم بكثير ... وسبب شروعى فى هذا الموضوع هو جمعى لكل هذه الفيديوهات وما نفعونا به من معلومات فى صورة سهلة وبسيطة ومرتبة ترتيب جيد .. من وجهة نظرى .. وأحببت ان لا يزيد الفيديو عن 10 دقائق ليشرح موضوع واحد فى كل ملف على حدا ليسهل عملية البحث عن المعلومة فيما بعد .. وليا الشرف أيضا أن يتابع هذه الدورة من هو أفضل منى فى هذا المجال حتى نتدارك الاخطاء فى كل فيديو متقدم لان الفيديوهات متجددة ... والدال على الخير كفاعلة 
هذا رابط أول ثلاث محاضرات على اليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEKgiMZ-bYOYmsqdWE5LYkQ/videos?view=0
معذرة للاطالة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*_


----------



## محمودعسل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م / أنس
حتى لو كان بسيط فكفاك انك تسعى لنشر العلم بالخير 
وفقنا الله واياكم
​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (31 ديسمبر 2012)

أشكرك مهندس محمود على سرعة الرد ولكن لا تحرمنا من إبداء الملاحظات فالمرء مرآة أخيه وبالمناسبة انا حملت الملفين اللى حضرتك رفعتهم .. ماشاء الله جيد جدا وممكن أستعين بيه بعد كدا فى الشرح حتى يخرج العمل بصورة مرضية للجميع .... فى انتظار الملاحظات ... شكر والسلام عليكم


----------



## nofal (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (31 ديسمبر 2012)

موفقة جدا محاولتك وتعطي دلالة بذكاءك بتقديم المعلومة 
ارجو المحاولة بالاستمرار وعدم تركنا في منتصف الطريق
واذا بالامكان ان تعطينا جدول زمني تقريبي بتواريخ تحميلك للفيديوات القادمة
لك كل المحبة


----------



## أنس بن وليد (31 ديسمبر 2012)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> موفقة جدا محاولتك وتعطي دلالة بذكاءك بتقديم المعلومة
> ارجو المحاولة بالاستمرار وعدم تركنا في منتصف الطريق
> واذا بالامكان ان تعطينا جدول زمني تقريبي بتواريخ تحميلك للفيديوات القادمة
> لك كل المحبة



أخى طلال جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد ...وإن شاء الله سأوافيكم بتاريخ رفع كل محاضرة بعد رفعها على اليوتيوب مباشرة ..سيكون الرابط موجود على هذه الصفحة .وأذكركم بالمتابعة وانا ساتابع الصفحة يوميا حسب وقت فراغى إن أمكن لمتابعة ملاحظاتكم ووجهات نظركم حتى أضيفها فى المحاضرة التى تليها مباشرة لانى صراحة اتطلع لاكمال هذه الدورة من البداية وحتى إخراج التقارير وتنسيقها فى حدود إمكانياتى ومعرفتى بالبرنامج وهذا أيضا لن يتم إلا بتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم بتوجيهاتكم وآرائكم .. ولا أستحى أبدا أن أقول عن مسالة ما أنى لا أعرفها فالعلم بحر لا ساحل ولكن أيضا لن اترككم بل سنبحث سويا عن المعلومة . والذى دفعنى لعمل ذلك اننى حضرت دورة البريمافيرا المتقدمة للمهندس أحمد الشافعى وتابعت كل محاضرات الفيديو المرفوعة على الموقع وحاليا باخد دورة فى البرنامج ايضا وحبيت أراجع بصوت عالى معكم ...شكر لك مرة أخرى على رفع معنوياتى


----------



## أنس بن وليد (1 يناير 2013)

رابط المحاضرة الرابعة 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCgOYVwrGu0​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بجهودك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله نعالى


----------



## bassam alsayeg (1 يناير 2013)

لدي بعض الاسئلة ارجو اجابتكم عليها مع فائق تقديري و جعلها يارب لمن يفيدني بها ويفيد الاخرين في ميزان حسناته و كل عام وانتم بالف خير في عام 2013 

1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات و هل هي تقتصر على علاقة ss او ffو لماذا ؟ و اي النشاط الذي اجعله level of effort هل الوسطي ام البداية او النهاية و لماذا و اي العلاقتين اصح و ماهو تاثير جعل نوع النشاط بهذا النوع level of effort ؟ و هل يؤثر نو ع القيد المستخد م لهذا النشاط على اختيار نوع هذا النشاط على مجموعة الانشطة المربوطة ؟ يرجى توضيح ذلك بمثال ؟

1.1 و سؤالى المرتبط بهذه المعضلة level of effort التي هي حسب ماجربتها تطول عمر الفقرات و بالتالي المشروع , هل يمكن التعويض عن ذلك بترك نوع النشاط task dependet وعمل step from tap detail و اعطاء وزن لكل فقرة التي هي مربوطة على حد علمي بدل ss and FF مربوطة بعلاقة FS و حسب طبيعة الفقرات المربوطة و تداخلها مثال ذلك فقرة الصب التي تشمل ( النجارة و الحدادة و فحص المواد و الصب و انتظار نتائج الصب ) ؟ هل هذا الحل ملائم ارجو اعطاء ملاحظتكم على اقتراحي ؟ 

2. على سبيل المثال القيد لنشاط ما اذا كان من نوع start on or before أو القيد finish on or before مع اي انواع من الــــ Activity type ممكن استخدامه ؟ 

2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟ 
4 . ماهو linking projects و كيف نعمله ؟ هل نعمله عند ربطنا بأ enterprise ? 
5. ومتى نعمل resource lag و ما الفائدة من هذه الغاية ؟ ومن اين يمكن اظهاره في البرنامج ؟ 
6. عند عمل مقارنة لفترتين زمنيتين لفقرة ( نشاط ) لمورد واحد كما موضح في شرح مهندس الاصيل باستخدامstore period performancr لاتظهر لدي الـــ edite performance لاظهار جدول يبين المقارنة بين الفترتين ؟ 
7. مالفرق بين defualt unit/time and max unit / time وهل تاثر احدهما على الاخر ؟ 
8. مالفرق بين مصطلحي cost and budget واين استخدامهما الصحيح في البرنامج ؟ 
9.هل المقصود بــ update progress هو اعطاء نسب الانجاز للوقت و الايدي العاملة و تفعيل الموارد للفقرات ( النشاطات ) ام يقصد غير ذلك ؟ 
10. من اين يمكنني اظهار تقرير الـــ cash flow و هل يوجد عمود في الــresources pageيمكن اظهار ذلك وكم نوع للــ cash flow ? 
11. عند عمل baseline و ظهر لنا تاخر بعض الفقرات كالحفر و الصب مالحل الذي نعمله لمعالجة هذه الازمة هل في leveling resources ام في extension time مع اضافة مبالغ اضافية لذلك ومالمقصود في extension time في البرنامج و من اين يمكنني اظهاره ؟ 
.

12. *عندما ندخل ال **wbs** هناك عدة **taps** موجوده في **details** التابعة له منها الـــ **General , notebook , budget log , spending plan , budget summry , wbs**milestone , wps**&**doc. , Earned value** هل من الضروري تعبئة هذه الـــ**taps** و مافائدة كل واحده منها ؟ 

و ان كان الجواب ضروري فمن اين ااتي بالمبالغ هل هي الموجوده في **BOQ** ام المخططة لان في التنفيذ يكون اكثر بالتاكيد علما ان **wbs** هو اولي و لم ندخل الفقرات به اي **tasks** نرجو توضيح ذلك ؟ * 

*و السؤال الاخر عند ادخال الموارد في صفحة الــــ **resources** هل سيعترض ال **p6** على المقارنة بين موارد **wbs** و موارد **Activity** و هل هناك تقرير للمفارنة بين الاثنين ؟ * 

*نرجو توضيح الغاية من كلتا الحالتين و خاصة فائدة **spending** كيف ندخل مواردها لل**wbs** اسبوعيا او شهريا او مع تغيير الموارد مع التحديث على **Activities** التابعة لنفس **wbs** ؟ *



عذرا للاطالة و ارجو لكم التوفيق مع اعذب و ارق تحايي 

المهندس 
بسام الصائغ
[email protected]


----------



## أنس بن وليد (1 يناير 2013)

أخى الكريم اولا بالنسبة الى سؤالك الاول : عن ال level off effort : هو نشاط يتم تحديد مدة تنفيذه بالانشطة المرتبطة بيه وتجد اهميته فى معرفة تاريخ بداية ونهاية ونسبة تنفيذ كل نشاط من الانشطة المرتبطة بيه . وبالنسبة لربطه بالنشطة المرتبطة بيه فلابد ان يتم ربط بدايته ببداية اول نشاط فى ال level وربط نهايته بنهاية آخر نشاط فى ال level ( وهذه هى العلاقة المنطقية له حسب تعريف النشاط ) اما ربط هذا النشاط ( level of effort ) بباقى أنشطة المشروع الاخرى فيتم ربط اول نشاط فى ال level off effort بالنشاط السابق على الشبكة ويتم ربط آخر نشاط فى ال level off effort بالنشاط اللاحق على الشبكة .وبالنسبة لسوالك أى النشاط الذى اجعلة level off effort عندما تجد ان هذا النشاط له اكثر من عامل يؤثر عليه على سبيل المثال نشاط خرسانة مسلحة لسقف مثلا .. وهذا النشاط فيه اكثر من بند كعمل الشدة الخشبية ثم الحدادة ثم تأسيس الكهرباء بالسقف ثم تقفيل نجارة السقف ثم صب السقف ستجد كل هذه البنود بتأثر على مدة النشاط وقد لا تسطيع عمل تحكم جيد للنشاط أثناء التنفيذ فتضطر الى عمل هذا النوع من الانشطة .. تقوم بكتابة هذه البنود كلها ثم تتعامل معها بشكل مستقل عن الشبكة الكليه وبعد عمل العلاقات بينها كلها تذهب الى scheduale ثم بعد ذلك تربط النشاط الرئيسي بأول المجموعة اللى حضرتك عملتلها جدولة بعلاقة ss واخر النشاط الرئيسي بآخر المجموعة بعلاقة ff ثم تضغط scheduale مرة اخرى . اما سوالك عن ما إذا كان هذا القيد يؤثر على الانشطة المربوطة فهو لايؤثر إطلاقا فهو مجرد نشاط يقوم بتلخيص ممد التنفيذ الموجودة أسفله . بالعكس الانشطة المربوطة اسفله هى التى تتحكم فيه بمعنى إن لو هناك نشاط من الانشطة المربوطة تأخر فى التنفيذ مثلا فأصبح 10 بدلا من 7 ستجد أن النشاط أصبح فيه زيادة ثلاث أيام مثلا ..وسوالك انها تطول عمر الفقرات .. إن كنت تقصد ان الشبكة سيصبح فيها آلاف الانشطة وستزدحم بذلك فكلامك مضبوط لكنها بأى حال من الاحوال لن تؤثر على زمن المشروع سواء عملت level off effort من عدمه . ويمكن أيضا إستخدام ال steps كما حضرتك تفضلت لكن من وجهة نظرى أن ال step لا تعطى قيم دقيقة لانك بتقوم بادخالها يدويا ولا يؤثر هذا الادخال على الشبكة ككل وبراحتك أثناء العمل وأكيد طبعا بالتنسيق مع المالك أو الاستشارى على ما أظن


----------



## eng.ahmedfawzy (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء يابشمهندس


----------



## bassam alsayeg (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله من خيره الف الف الف جزاء وانا انتظر اجابتك على بقية الاسئلة مع تقديري واحترامي واسف ان كنت قد ضايقتك لانك في وقت دوام واشكرك جزيل الشكر ,,,, لكن لدي سؤال على اجابتك قلت (( ​ثم بعد ذلك تربط النشاط الرئيسي بأول المجموعة اللى حضرتك عملتلها جدولة بعلاقة ss واخر النشاط الرئيسي بآخر المجموعة بعلاقة ff ثم تضغط scheduale مرة اخرى​)) اربط مع من ؟ علاقة ss ومع من اربط ff ؟ يعني اذا مثالنا لفقرة صب السقف و بعد تجزئتها اصبحت اول فقرة نصب القالب الخشبي و كانت قبلها فقرة صب الاعمدة التي هي خارج بند فقرة صب السقف و ثاني فقرة في بند فقرة صب السقف هي نشر حديد التسليح فهل اربط فقرة نصب القالب الخشبي ss مع صب الاعمدة ام مع نشر الحديد ؟؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر اذا كانت لدي في فقرة صب السقف الفقرات التالية و عملت لها نوع النشاط level of effort فهل اعطيها كل النشاطات التي جزئت لهذه الفقرة نفس نوع النشاط level of effort ام ماذا ؟ يعني هل اعطي نوع النشاط level of effort لــ نشر القالب الخشبي و لـــ نشر حديد التسليح و لــــــــ فحص المواد الانشائية واعمال الكهرباء للسقف و لــــ صب السقف و لـــــ الفحص المكعبات ولـــــ فتح القالب الخشبي كل واحده اعطيها level of effort ؟ 
واي الفقرات اربطها ss ومع من اذا فرضنا ان قبلها بند فقرة صب الاعمده الطابق الارضي ,واي الفقرات اربطها ffعلما ان بعد فقرة الصب للسقف بند آخر هو فقرات اللبخ بالاسمنت للجدران والسقوف من الداخل . ام اربط مع اخر فقرة في فقرات صب السقف وهي فتح القالب fsمع فقرة اللبخ من الداخل واربط فقرة صب اعمدة الطابق الارضي fs مع فقرة نصب القالب الخسبي مع وجود lag or lead حسب وجهة نظر المهندس ؟؟؟؟؟ 

ارجو تفضلك بشرح ماقدمته لك من استفسار بهدوء ليستفاد الجميع جعل الله اجابتك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ...
انتظر اجابتك لبقية اسئلتي السابقة مع تقديري لك اخي العزيز 
بارك الله فيك يابطل ​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز و جزا الله خيرا الاستاذ القدير احمد الطيب ولكني اريد الاجابة على سؤالي التحليلي بخصوص level of effort لانه موضوع مهم جدا ليستفاد منه المهندسين الاخرين في المنتدى و الله ولي التوفيق و الحمد لله رب العالمين وشكرا لك اخي وصديقي العزيز


----------



## أنس بن وليد (1 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> جزاك الله من خيره الف الف الف جزاء وانا انتظر اجابتك على بقية الاسئلة مع تقديري واحترامي واسف ان كنت قد ضايقتك لانك في وقت دوام واشكرك جزيل الشكر ,,,, لكن لدي سؤال على اجابتك قلت (( ثم بعد ذلك تربط النشاط الرئيسي بأول المجموعة اللى حضرتك عملتلها جدولة بعلاقة ss واخر النشاط الرئيسي بآخر المجموعة بعلاقة ff ثم تضغط scheduale مرة اخرى​)) اربط مع من ؟ علاقة ss ومع من اربط ff ؟ يعني اذا مثالنا لفقرة صب السقف و بعد تجزئتها اصبحت اول فقرة نصب القالب الخشبي و كانت قبلها فقرة صب الاعمدة التي هي خارج بند فقرة صب السقف و ثاني فقرة في بند فقرة صب السقف هي نشر حديد التسليح فهل اربط فقرة نصب القالب الخشبي ss مع صب الاعمدة ام مع نشر الحديد ؟؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر اذا كانت لدي في فقرة صب السقف الفقرات التالية و عملت لها نوع النشاط level of effort فهل اعطيها كل النشاطات التي جزئت لهذه الفقرة نفس نوع النشاط level of effort ام ماذا ؟ يعني هل اعطي نوع النشاط level of effort لــ نشر القالب الخشبي و لـــ نشر حديد التسليح و لــــــــ فحص المواد الانشائية واعمال الكهرباء للسقف و لــــ صب السقف و لـــــ الفحص المكعبات ولـــــ فتح القالب الخشبي كل واحده اعطيها level of effort ؟
> واي الفقرات اربطها ss ومع من اذا فرضنا ان قبلها بند فقرة صب الاعمده الطابق الارضي ,واي الفقرات اربطها ffعلما ان بعد فقرة الصب للسقف بند آخر هو فقرات اللبخ بالاسمنت للجدران والسقوف من الداخل . ام اربط مع اخر فقرة في فقرات صب السقف وهي فتح القالب fsمع فقرة اللبخ من الداخل واربط فقرة صب اعمدة الطابق الارضي fs مع فقرة نصب القالب الخسبي مع وجود lag or lead حسب وجهة نظر المهندس ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو تفضلك بشرح ماقدمته لك من استفسار بهدوء ليستفاد الجميع جعل الله اجابتك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ...
> ...



أخى الفاضل هذا صورة تبين لك ربط النشاط ال level off effort بالنشاط اللى قبله واللى بعده 
أرجو ان تكون الاجابة وضحت بهذا المثال .. لكن أعتقد من تعليقات حضرتك الاخيرة إنك ما استمعت جيدا لمحاضرة المهندس احمد الطيب


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 يناير 2013)

رابط المحاضرة الخامسة creat new project
5 ceate new project - YouTube
​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (4 يناير 2013)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة الخامسة creat new project
> 5 ceate new project - YouTube
> ​




جزاك الله خيرا اخي ..... و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك ياطيب 

ارجو الاجابة على اسئلتي الواضحة امامك خلال محاضراتك لتكون نقاشية اكثر و نكون ذو فائدة اكثر ؟ ماهو رايك ؟ 

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 يناير 2013)

تمام إن شاء الله .. انا ناوى على كدا باذن الله وبقدر استطاعتى ولو فى شئ قصرت فيه فمن الامانة أرجو الرد والتوجيه حتى نستفاد جميعا .. شكرا لكل من تابع وابدى ملاحظاته .. بالسلب أو بالايجاب


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 يناير 2013)

عفوا .. فى المحاضرة الخامسة تكلمت عن ال leveling periority وقلت إن كلما زاد الرقم كلما قلت الاهميه إيش رأيكم فى هذا الكلام


----------



## bassam alsayeg (4 يناير 2013)

ارجو منك شرح انواع الactivity , انواع Duration جيدا 

و ثانيا :- والنقطة الاهم في جدول المتابعة trucking هل القيم المادية cost نراها موجوده لكل wbs بعد اضافة الموارد لكل نشاط و عمل schdual و update للفقرات ؟؟ ام هناك امر ما ؟ 
وكيف تملا الاعمده البقية للقيمة المكتسبة و PV , CV, SPI, CPI لمعرفة الاداء و نسبة التاخر ؟
و هل يكون هذا بعد عمل schdual ام قبله ؟ وهل يعتمد هذا على وجود baseline للمشروع ؟ ام لا ؟ 

ارجو توضيح هذين الامرين لطفا 

جعل الله كل عمل تفيد به الاخرين مضافا لحسناتك


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> ارجو منك شرح انواع الactivity , انواع Duration جيدا
> 
> و ثانيا :- والنقطة الاهم في جدول المتابعة trucking هل القيم المادية cost نراها موجوده لكل wbs بعد اضافة الموارد لكل نشاط و عمل schdual و update للفقرات ؟؟ ام هناك امر ما ؟
> وكيف تملا الاعمده البقية للقيمة المكتسبة و PV , CV, SPI, CPI لمعرفة الاداء و نسبة التاخر ؟
> ...


أخى المهندس باسم الصايغ لا تتعجل إن شاء الله كلا فى حينه بإذن الله وحتى لو جيت فى محاضرة وشرحت فيها شئ ولم أجب عن أى استفسار بكل تاكيد سأكرر المحاضرة مرة أخرى مع بيان الاستفسارات
وبالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك عن أى الاعمدة المطلوب إظهارها هذا يرجع لاحتياجاتك إنت وإدخالك للبيانات وزى ماقلت فى محاضرة سابقة إن البرنامج ما هو إلا اداة بتساعدك لانجاز عمل معين .وسنتعرض لاسئلتك إن شاء الله .. لكن رجائى الخاص اريد التعليق على المحاضرات السابقة وليس المحاضرات القادمة عشان نتدارك أى خلل بحيث فى نهاية الدورة يكون عندنا مجموعة فيديوهات تساعد اى شخص إنو يقدم على تعلم البرنامج بسهولة ويسر وتكون بداية الانطلاقة له بعد ذلك ... معذرة للاطالة وشكرا


----------



## bassam alsayeg (4 يناير 2013)

محاضراتك لحد الان امور البدايو في برنامج سهلة وهي اعداد obs , Eps و wbs هي امور سهلة وغير معقدة 

ووجع الراس في المواد التي نسال عنها 

وربنا يجازيك على ماقدمت لحد الان وعاشت ايدك يابطل

ولماذا ؟؟؟؟ هذا الكلام ...... leveling periority وقلت إن كلما زاد الرقم كلما قلت الاهميه إيش رأيكم فى هذا الكلام​  لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (8 يناير 2013)

هناك حلقات جديدة للشرح 

الدرس 6 متى ؟


----------



## أنس بن وليد (8 يناير 2013)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المحاضرة السادسة : 6 work breakdown structure WBS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbFaYjCP8uc*_


----------



## أنس بن وليد (8 يناير 2013)

*المحاضرة السابعة :7 Working with Activities 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMLf7bfHKg4

*


----------



## bassam alsayeg (9 يناير 2013)

ارجو شرحتوزيع الميزانية على المشروع up to down من صفحة wbsعلاقة الربط بين الفقرات و بين انواع الانشطة و القيود و انواع الوقت ارجو توضيح علاقة كل واحده مع الاخرى بمثال عملي من BoQنرجو توضيح قيمة الفقرة في BoQ اذا كان عمل صب مسلح كمية﻿ 10م3 سعر المفرد 250000 الف دينار عراقي و محموع الفقرة الصب 250000 كيف اضيف هذه الارقام الى unit price and budgeet unit / time t unit andمع الشكر و الموفقية​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (9 يناير 2013)

عاشت ايدك يابطل اقولها لك بالعراقي 

اود منك مايلي :-
شرح انواع الانشطة و انواع القيود و انواع الوقت و تاثير ربط العلاقات الواحد بالاخرى مع الانواع اعلاه و تاثيرها على عمر المشروع و الفقرة موضحا ذلك بمثال هندسي من BoQ لان هذا الشي يعد احد ميزات التخطيط و الا فلبرنامج ماوجد هذه الانواع 

اكرر شكري على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## أنس بن وليد (9 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ... معذرة للاخ بسام ومعذرة لكل من يشاهد هذه الصفحة ومهتم بها أرجوا من الجميع طرح اسئلة فى المواضيع السابقة وليست اللاحقة حتى لا يحدث تشويش بالصفحة وتذهب الفائدة التى من أجلها بدأت الدورة وإلا فهناك العديد من الاساتذة والمحترفين شرحوا البرنامج واجادوا واستفدنا جميعا منهم ومازلنا .. لكن هناك سبب هام من أجله بدأت الدورة وقلته فى أول الصفحة .. أرجوا الا يفهم كلامى خطأ وان كان لابد طرح سؤال فى المواضيع اللاحقة يمكن مراسلتى على الخاص .. وبعد الاجابة عليها على الخاص ساجيب عليها مرة اخرى أثناء المحاضرة بس كل حاجة فى وقتها ..وشكرا 
*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (12 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم أخي أنس
وجزاك الله كل خير عن ما تقدمه من مجهود لايصال العلم والمعلومة بطريقة ذكية وسلسة
بالنسبة للمحاضرة السابعة انها من اهم المحاضرات السابقة لما فيها من تقنية الاستيراد والتصدير بين البريمافيرا والاكسل
ولقد شرحتها مشكورا بشكل رااااائع
كان بودي ان انوه لطريقة لادراج النشاطات تحت ال wbs بعد ان استوردتها من الاكسل الى البريمافيرا حيث كان بامكاننا ان نحدد اربع او خمس نشاطات مثلا(او اي عدد منها) وسحبها بالماوس الى ال wbs الذي يخصها... بدل ان ناخذها نشاط نشاط وننسبه الى ال wbs خاصته
انا واثق تماما انك مدرك لذلك وربما لم تنوه لها لئلا تكثر على المتلقين المعلومات او انك اردت ان تسلط الضوء على الطرق التي ذكرتها 
لك كل المودة 
طلال *


----------



## أنس بن وليد (13 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..أخى وحبيبي طلال أخيييييرا هو دا اللى انا كنت مستنيه من زمان إن حد يعلق على المحاضرات .. أنا كنت حاسس من تعبيراتك إن عندك خلفية عن البرنامج .. مشكور جدا وللامانة انا ماكنت أعرف الطريقة اللى حضرتك قلت عليها لان المدرب يدوب شرحلنا الطريقة اللى بينتها فى المحاضرة 
أشكرك بشدة واهديك المحاضرة التامنة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTibZbeyA20
ومستنى من حضرتك تكميل النقص ... أكرر شكرى لك *


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (13 يناير 2013)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..أخى وحبيبي طلال أخيييييرا هو دا اللى انا كنت مستنيه من زمان إن حد يعلق على المحاضرات .. أنا كنت حاسس من تعبيراتك إن عندك خلفية عن البرنامج .. مشكور جدا وللامانة انا ماكنت أعرف الطريقة اللى حضرتك قلت عليها لان المدرب يدوب شرحلنا الطريقة اللى بينتها فى المحاضرة
> أشكرك بشدة واهديك المحاضرة التامنة
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTibZbeyA20
> ومستنى من حضرتك تكميل النقص ... أكرر شكرى لك *



*أخي العزيز أنس
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لم أكن أمتدحك منذ البداية بل كنت أصور الواقع ليس إلا
فعندما أثنيت على ما لديك لانني لا يوجد فيديو شرح للبريمافيرا لم اشاهده
وكل من ساهم في نشر هذا العلم له مني كل الحب والامنتنان فلولاهم لتخبطنا في هذا العلم (السهل الممتنع ) كثيرا
ومن خلال ذلك أصبح لدي القدرة على معرفة ايهم لديه القدرة على ايصال المعلومة بسلاسة وهدوء 
وصدقا انت في المقدمة ومع الأوائل في هذا المجال هذا ليس انتقاصا بالاخرين بل توصيفا لما لديك
وكن على ثقة بأنني أحمل كل دروسك واحفظها عن ظهر قلب 
يا أخي بالمختصر المفيد أحببتك في الله ولله
وسأعلق على آخر درس ( الثامن ) بعد ان احضره بتمعن
لك كل الحب والمودة
طلال
*


----------



## otat (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (13 يناير 2013)

*مهندس أنس 
بما يخص الدرس الثامن
ان شرحك لانواع النشاطات وأخذك لمثال بسيط خارج المثال الرئيسي لشرح ال 
level Of Effort
كان موفقا وواضحا 
جزاك الله الف خيرا
وطلبي منك كالمعتاد لا تتركنا في منتصف الطريق 
ولك اجمل السلام*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (13 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *مهندس أنس
> بما يخص الدرس الثامن
> ان شرحك لانواع النشاطات وأخذك لمثال بسيط خارج المثال الرئيسي لشرح ال
> level Of Effort
> ...


* جزاك الله خيرا .. ووعد منى أن أشرح كل ما اعرفه عن البرنامج والخير كل الخير بيدى الله ثم بتوجيهاتكم لى على الطريق .. شكرا لكل من يساهم فى هذا العمل ولاخراجه بصورة تليق بالمنتدى بكل من فيه *


----------



## eng-abdelah (13 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أنس بن وليد (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
رابط المحاضرة التاسعة 
working with activities 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gisvMEMzJmE
نسألكم الدعاء 

​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (15 يناير 2013)

*فورا رايحيين عل اليوتيوب نشاهدها
وبعدها لنا تعليقات
جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (15 يناير 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين
الأخ العزيز أنس :

بارك الله في جهودك وخاصة انه الدروس ليست مسجلة مسبقا ويتم تنزيلها بفترات زمنية متباعدة 
بل هي تسجل وتنزل بنفس الزمن اي اننا نتناولها طازجة كالفاكهة من الشجرة مباشرة 
وهذا واضح لانك تعلق على ملاحظاتنا في الدرس.

يعجبني انك تنتقل من ملف لاخر لتشرح الافكار المختلفة وذلك منعا لحصول زخم وتزاحم بالمعلومات ضمن نطاق ملف البريمافيرا
وهذا حدث حين شرحك لانواع العلاقات بين النشاطات وفتحك لملف الاخ خالد عبد العال .

ولدي تعليق وتنويه بعد اذنك
بالنسبة لنوع العلاقة FS , SS بين النشاطات
لقد ذكرت انه يمكن استخدام احدهما بدل من الاخرى ولكن بتغيير اشارة ال Lag.... ودون ان تنوه انه لاستخدام ال SS محاذير ومخاطر
هنا تكمن المشكلة على ما اعتقد حيث يجب ان ننتبه لاستخدام علاقة ال ss حيث انها تنتج نشاط مفتوح النهاية (Open End) 
وهو نشاط لا يمكن ضبط نهايته حيث ستبقى مفتوحة الى آخر المشروع 
والمشكلة ان البرنامج لا ينوه بانها نهاية مفتوحة عند الجدولة لانه يرصد لها Successor 
ويوجد حل لها بان نعمل لها قيد ما Constrain وبذلك لا تبقى مفتوحة
أرجو انت والزملاء المشاركين ابداء رأيكم في ما طرحت
وللجميع الشكر 
طلال
*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (15 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اخى وحبيبى طلال جزاك الله خيرا ودايما حضرتك سباق عن غيرك فى إبداء الملاحظات حتى انى اعتبرك مرآتى التى أرى فيها عيوبى .. كلامك صح وتمام وانا كنت ناوى انبه على هذا الامر فى المحاضرة القادمة إن شاء الله وذلك عند عمل جدولة وعند إظهار عمود ال total flot لابد من الانتباه الى القيم التى تكون عاليه جدا عشان ممكن يكون سببها إن فى نهايات للانشطة بتكون مفتوحة وقد يكون سببها علاقات ال ss زى ماحضرتك قلت ..وأرى من وجهة نظرى مراجعة هذه العلاقات ال ss وربط نهايتها على أقرب مسار للشبكة بحيث تعطى total float معقول .. عشان لو بدانا من البداية كل نشاط مفتوح النهاية جينا نعملوا قيد ممكن تحصل مشاكل ويطلعلك total flot بالسالب ويصعب عليك عمل control جيد على الشبكة .. فآخر حاجة تفكر فيها هو عمل ال constrain ....أرجو يكون كلامى واضح ومفهوم .. أشكرك بشدة للمتابعة .. بحبك فى الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*​


----------



## محمد النواري (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا جدا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (15 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لن استبق الامور ولن ادرج امور لا تتعلق بالدروس المعطاة سابقا
كي تبدو دورتك التي اتابعها لحظة بلحظة هادئة وانسيابية كما عهدناها
لكن فقط اقتراح وهو من امهات افكاري ولست معتمدا على اي خبرة سابقة او معلومة من مرجع
الاقتراح هو :
لو كثرت لدي علاقات ال ss 
الا استطيع ربط نهايات بعضها ب فينيش مايل ستون من باب الضحك والالتفاف على البرنامج؟
وانا معك وايدك من ناحية استعمال القيود فهي خطرة اذا لم تكن في مكانها ومدروسة بشكل جيد
يرجى الافادة بالنسبة للاقتراح 
وللجميع الشكر والامتنان
طلال*


----------



## bassam alsayeg (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا و الف شكر على الشرح الرائع جدا و مبرووووووووك عليك
وانت تستاهل الكثير 

وبالعراقي اقول لك 
عفية عليك يابطل


----------



## bassam alsayeg (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا و الف الف شكر و ارجو تحديد الاسئلة التي اعطيتها اليك و تشرجها في المحاضرات لتعم الفائدة على الجميع و يستفاد منها كل من يمر على هذه الفيديوهات و تصبح ذات قيمة نتيجة الامثلة التي ستشرحها و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (15 يناير 2013)

*طيب يا بسام اولها سلام وتحية
وثانيها اعطينا رايك ومشاركتك
بالشئ الذي طرحناه حول المحاضرة الاخيرة حتى تعم الفائدة

وبالسوري اقول لك
**فيد واستفيد*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (15 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا لن استبق الامور ولن ادرج امور لا تتعلق بالدروس المعطاة سابقا
> كي تبدو دورتك التي اتابعها لحظة بلحظة هادئة وانسيابية كما عهدناها
> لكن فقط اقتراح وهو من امهات افكاري ولست معتمدا على اي خبرة سابقة او معلومة من مرجع
> ...


*السلام عليكم اخى طلال انت لم تسبق الامور إطلاقا لان سؤالك كان مهم جدا وبيدور حول شرح الموضوع سواء سبق المحاضرة بدرس او بدرسين طالما فى نفس الموضوع .. وخلينى انا كمان أفكر معاك مبدأين وقبل البحث والتجربة بالنسبة للاقتراح بتاعك أعتقد إنه ممكن بس حيكون إى الموقف لو معاك إستشارى وبيراجع معاك البرنامج ,بلاشك ممكن جدا ميقبلش الاقتراح اللى حضرتك قلت عليه , لكن عايذ أقول شئ حول اقتراحك ولو باقى المهندسين ميبخلوش علينا بإبداء آرائهم يكون نور على نور : نفترض إن عندنا مجموعة انشطة ss وموجودة تحت مرحلة اعمال الاساسات مثلا , وفى عندى finish milestone للمرحلة دى ممكن أربط هذه الانشطة اللى موجودة فى هذه المرحلة بال finish milestoneالتابع لنفس المرحلة وبكدا ميكنش راحت الحكمة من وجود ال finish mileston.. أرجو من لديه اقتراح آخر أن يتحفنا به وسابحث ايضا عن حل آخر *​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (15 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> شكرا و الف الف شكر و ارجو تحديد الاسئلة التي اعطيتها اليك و تشرجها في المحاضرات لتعم الفائدة على الجميع و يستفاد منها كل من يمر على هذه الفيديوهات و تصبح ذات قيمة نتيجة الامثلة التي ستشرحها و جزاك الله خيرا


*أشكرك أخى الكريم بسام .. فين حضرتك من كام يوم .. إن شاء الله على نهاية الدروة تكون معظم الاسئلة لها حلول بإذن الله واعتقد إن لغاية دلواتى جاوبت على سؤالين أو تلاته والبقية تاتى باذن الله *..


----------



## أنس بن وليد (15 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *طيب يا بسام اولها سلام وتحية
> وثانيها اعطينا رايك ومشاركتك
> بالشئ الذي طرحناه حول المحاضرة الاخيرة حتى تعم الفائدة
> 
> ...


* أحسنت أخى طلال إحنا فى سفينة واحدة وحقيقة هذه الصفحة تذكرنى بأيام الجامعة والدراسة لما كنا نجلس نذاكر مذاكرة جماعية وكل واحد يقول فكرتوا حقيقى كنا كلنا بنستفاد .. واقول لاخونا وحبيبى بسام بالمصرى ... مفيش حلاوة من غير نار .. يعنى بردوا شاركنا معلوماتك لان ولله ثم ولله مابدات هذه الدورة الا لتكون مشاركة بيننا كلنا وإلا فهناك أساتذه عمالقة متالقين فى هذا المجال ,, لكن فكرتى الاساسية أن تكون الفيديوهات متجددة أول باول عشان كل واحد عندو أستفسار نضيفو .. ومعلش بئا لو كان الميكروفون معايا .. بالتوفيق والى الامام دايما بإذن الله *​


----------



## haytham baraka (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم و لك كل التحية


----------



## أنس بن وليد (16 يناير 2013)

haytham baraka قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم و لك كل التحية


شكرا مهندس هيثم لمرورك ..


----------



## bassam alsayeg (16 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم 

ارجو اجابتي وبصورة واضحة عن سؤالي الذي ارسلته اليك في خصوص التوقفات للفقرة في اوقات متباعدة و ارجو شرح كيفية عمل هذا بالتدريج خطوة خطوة مع التقدير


----------



## أنس بن وليد (16 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> ارجو اجابتي وبصورة واضحة عن سؤالي الذي ارسلته اليك في خصوص التوقفات للفقرة في اوقات متباعدة و ارجو شرح كيفية عمل هذا بالتدريج خطوة خطوة مع التقدير


*اخى بسام لقد اجبت على سؤالك على الخاص ..وللمرة الثالثة أقول : فترات التوقف فى نشاط ما يمكن عمله عن طريق ال suspend وال resum بوضع تاريخ التوقف ثم بعد ذلك تاريخ الاستئناف ويمكنك أيضا 
كما يمكنك عمل تقويم وتخصصه للنشاط دا وتضع فيه أيام التوقف فى صورة عطلات وتروح لل notebook وتحط ملاحظاتك عن اسباب توقف العمل وهذه الطريقة تصلح إذا كان هناك نشاط فترات التوقف فيه كثيرة مثل النشاط اللى حضرتك قلت عليه ..أما طريقة ال suspend وال reaum فأنا لم اجربها لاكثر من مرا .... جرب حضرتك وقولى النتيجة .. وشكرا *


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (16 يناير 2013)

*مرة اخرى يا سيد بسام (*​*bassam alsayeg)** نطلب منك رايك اذا ممكن

طيب يا بسام اولها سلام وتحية
وثانيها اعطينا رايك ومشاركتك
بالشئ الذي طرحناه حول المحاضرة الاخيرة حتى تعم الفائدة

وبالسوري اقول لك
*​*فيد واستفيد*​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (16 يناير 2013)

نعم ياسيدي يابشمهندس

انا محضرلكم مجموعة اسئلة ومنها السؤال التالي الذي لم احصل على اجابة منه من اي احد لحد الان ؟؟؟؟

السؤال الاول و البقية تاتي ؟




اخي الكريم 
اذا كانت لدينا فعالية مثل استيراد مواد بدات في 10-12 و توقفت في 15-12 و عادت وبدات من جديد في 18-12 و توقفت في 22-12 و من جديد بدات في 26-12 و توقفت و انجزت في 31-12 فكيف سادخل تاريخ البدايات و النهايات المختلفة في كل مرة لفعالية واحده ؟؟ لااعرف اعمل هذا النشاط واضافة هذه البدايات الى الفعالية في كل مرة يستانف به العمل 


ارجو توضيح هذه المسئلة و خطوة خطوة مع تقديري و احترامي 


انتظر الرد على ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (16 يناير 2013)

*يا بسام يا صديقي لازم تركز على كيفية ونوعية السوال
وبصراحة قرات لك عدة اسئلة من قبل ولم افهمها 
والمشكلة اما بطريقة سؤالك او في ما لدي من معلومات
اما بالنسبة لسوالك الحالي 
فلقد بدء النشاط وتوقف.... ممكن خمس مرات حسب ما تسائلت 
وممكن ان تسال لبدء ووتوقف النشاط مرة واحدة وتقيس البقية عليها
على كل انت تقول توقف ثم بدأ أي فعل ماضي اي اثناء التنفيذ اي ليس بمرحلة التخطيط
وهذا كله سابق لاوانه لانني أخذت عهد على نفسي ان لا استبق دروس ومعلومات السيد أنس 
لك المودة ...وهدي اللعب عشان ما تضيعنا*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (16 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى بسام حياك الله ....جربت تعمل تقويم بفترات التوقف زى ماقلت قبل كدا ...طييييب جربت تعمل ال suspend , resum ... لو مجربتش ياريت تجرب وتقولنا إى الاخبار عشان الصراحة هى دى الاجابة اللى عندى ولو حد عندو إجابة تانية ياريت يذودنا بيها ... وشكرا 
*​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (16 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رابط المحاضرة العاشرة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo7xY1Ut0Ts
بالتوفيق 
*​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (16 يناير 2013)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخى بسام حياك الله ....جربت تعمل تقويم بفترات التوقف زى ماقلت قبل كدا ...طييييب جربت تعمل ال suspend , resum ... لو مجربتش ياريت تجرب وتقولنا إى الاخبار عشان الصراحة هى دى الاجابة اللى عندى ولو حد عندو إجابة تانية ياريت يذودنا بيها ... وشكرا
> *​


*اخي الكريم و العزيز 

اعمل تقويم للمورد و هل اختار نوع النشاط resource dependent ? و اعمل فترات التوقف ؟ 

*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (16 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> *اخي الكريم و العزيز
> 
> اعمل تقويم للمورد و هل اختار نوع النشاط resource dependent ? و اعمل فترات التوقف ؟
> 
> *


تمام زى بالضبط المحاضرة اللى شرحت فيها أنواع الانشطة بس حضرتك حتنسق التقويم زى مانت عايذ .. وربنا يعينك على كل هذه التوقفات ​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (17 يناير 2013)

*محاولة لادراج ملفي الاكسل والبريمافيرا للدروس 
التي حملها الباش مهندس انس على رابط أخر
وكل الشكر والامتنان له
وسيتم التعليق ومناقشة الدرس العاشر لاحقا*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (17 يناير 2013)

*الحمد لله
لقد نجحت العملية 
ايضا لانني اول مرة احمل ملفات على الموقع*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (17 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك أخى طلال وياريت حضرتك تقولى ارفقتهم إززاى عشان معرفتش أرفقهم ​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (17 يناير 2013)

*لا هيك كثير يعني بدك سر المهنة؟؟؟
هههههه
يا سيدي في تحت نافذة كتابة التعليق والى يسارها هناك زر ( الانتقال للوضع المتطور)
تطغطه فتظهر نافذة اخرى تسمح لك بتحميل ملفات مرفقة
مع اطيب الامنيات*


----------



## bassam alsayeg (17 يناير 2013)

ارجو من الاخ و الباش مهندس ان يواصل شرح اسئلتي التي طرحتها و مازلت اطرحها اثناء الشرح لتعم الفائدة من خلال التجربة على الجميع 
وعاشت ايدك 
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام الحو (18 يناير 2013)

مشاركة فعالة ومجهود طيب وربنا يوفقك فنحن جميعا في حاجة لهذه الشروح وتبادل المعلومات .


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

حسام الحو قال:


> مشاركة فعالة ومجهود طيب وربنا يوفقك فنحن جميعا في حاجة لهذه الشروح وتبادل المعلومات .


سعيد جدا بمداخلتك معانا مهندس حسام .. شكرا لك ​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله ارجو تفصيل عمل الموارد جيدا و مداخلة اسئلتي ايضا عليها فيما اذا كان لدينا صب كميته 205 متر مكعب سعر المتر المكعب الواحد 200 الف دينار و الاجمالي للفرة 4000000 ملايين كيف ندخل كل هذه القيم 

و ثانيا مبلغ العمال فيما اذا العامل يعمل 7 ساعات باليوم و سعر اليوم كاملا للعامل 25 الف دينار فكيف يكون ذلك ؟ 

شكرا ياهندسة وفقك الله للخير


----------



## bassam alsayeg (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

جمعة مباركة 

ادخلت مشروعا جديدا وفيه تواريخ لفقرات يوم 26-12 و تواريخ لفقرات في شهر كانون الاول و شهر شباط فبراير من السنة الحالية , فمثلا حدثت عندي مشكلة يعطيني تاريخ الجهاز يقترحه لم ادخله انا و يضع على هذا التاريخ المباشرة للفقرة علامة نجمة star ولا اعرف مالسبب ارجو شرح المشكلة هذه ؟ و كيفية معالجتها 

وماهو ترجمة الحوار الذي يظهر من البرنامج في تحديد هذا التاريخ وفائدة النجمة التي تظهر على التاريخ ؟ 
Do you want to add a Start On or After constraint on 26-Feb-13 to hold the activity in place?

شكرا لك مع التقدير 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جمعة مباركة
> 
> ...


غالبا النجمة دى بتظهر لو حضرتك عامل قيد على التاريخ المحدد . تاكد إن مفيش أى قيود أثناء إدخالك للمشروع . ولو مازالت المشكلة إرسلى المشروع على الخاص ؟؟؟ ​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> جزاك الله ارجو تفصيل عمل الموارد جيدا و مداخلة اسئلتي ايضا عليها فيما اذا كان لدينا صب كميته 205 متر مكعب سعر المتر المكعب الواحد 200 الف دينار و الاجمالي للفرة 4000000 ملايين كيف ندخل كل هذه القيم
> 
> و ثانيا مبلغ العمال فيما اذا العامل يعمل 7 ساعات باليوم و سعر اليوم كاملا للعامل 25 الف دينار فكيف يكون ذلك ؟
> 
> شكرا ياهندسة وفقك الله للخير


موضوع الموارد انا حشرحوا بطريقتى وحضرتك تقدر تنزل أسئلتك عليها ولو فى مشكلة سنقوم بدراستها إن شاء الله ​


----------



## eng_shady (18 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله في ميزان جسناتك و أكثر من أمثالك ياريت في الموارد يا بشمهندس أنس يكون تفصيلي للأنشطة يعني مثلا للبناء محتاج كلم بنا و كام مساعد و المواد محتاج قد ايه من الطوب و من الأسمنت ومن الرمل و هكذا لباقي الأنشطة و يكون الشرح في جدول على الاكسيل تعملهولنا حضرتك لمعدلات احتياجات العمالة و المواد و المعدات و الأسعار أيضا


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (18 يناير 2013)

*الأخ العزيز أنس
تابعنا ما أجدت به من خلال الدرس العاشر
وكان يتضمن المسار الحرج والانشطة الحرجة 
والزمن المبكر والزمن المتاخر للانشطة وفي حال تطابق الزمنين للنشاط يكون نشاطا حرجا منتميا الى احد المسارات الحرجة 
ويكون التوتال فلوت معدوم ومساويا للصفر (او حسب الإعدادات )
واذا لم يتطابق زمني البداية المبكرة والنهاية المبكرة يكون النشاط غير منتمي للمسار الحرج 
وبمعنى آخر انه ممكن ان يتاخر النشاط دون ان يوثر على الانشطة الاخرى ولا على مدة تنفيذ المشروع
وبشرط ان يتاخر فقط بمقدار التوتال فلوت الخاص به
وايضا تطرق الدرس العاشر الى خيارات الجدولة واعداداتها 
والى ال LOG**
**وهو مقياس صحة البرنامج الزمني ومستكشف الاخطاء وبه نستدل على ما قمنا به من خطوات**
وايضا وضح الدرس العاشر موضوع اللووب وكيف ان البرنامج ينبه على وجوده باظهار نافذة تشير الى وجود اللوب عند عملية الجدولة
ملاحظة اولى: بالنسبة لنشاط ( البلاط).... باللغة المنطقية وليس بلغة البرنامج يعتبر نشاط ذو نهاية مفتوحة
اي انه لن يؤثر التأخر به بمدة 15 يوم على المدة الكلية للمشروع مع انه ينتمي للمسار الحرج
اي انه نشاط حرج ووفق البرنامج غير مسموح التأخر فيه 
وبذلك سنفقد الكونترول عليه فما رأيك أخ انس هل نتركه هكذا ام نحاول ربط نهايته بنشاط اخر بعده
ملاحظة ثانية : ولو انها لاتتعلق بالدرس الحالي بل بما بدرس سابق
ان WBS الذي اعددته يدخل في خضم العمل الفعلي للمشروع اي حفر ردم مباني اعمد ...الخ
ولكن كما تعرف ان ال WBS الذي يعد بشكل احترافي ويقدم للاستشاري يتضمن جوانب
من تقديم العينات وال ShopDrawing والموافقة عليها والاجراءات الادارية الاخرى
يرجى التكرم بتخصيص درس حول انشاء WBS يكون مرجعا لنا بالمستقبل بحيث يمكن تقديمه للاستشاري بكل ثقة
وانا كلي ثقة بان يكون ما تقدمه من خلال دروسك خير مرجع لكل مبتدئ ومتقدم بالبريمافيرا
لك كل الحب والمودة
*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *الأخ العزيز أنس
> تابعنا ما أجدت به من خلال الدرس العاشر
> وكان يتضمن المسار الحرج والانشطة الحرجة
> والزمن المبكر والزمن المتاخر للانشطة وفي حال تطابق الزمنين للنشاط يكون نشاطا حرجا منتميا الى احد المسارات الحرجة
> ...


وعليكم السلام .. ولله انا كنت بقول مع نفسى إى الحكاية المهندس طلال راح فين .. حشوف النشاط دا فى أقرب وقت وحرد على حضرتك 
وبالنسبة لل wbs ... أبشر حخصصلوا محاضرة إن شاء الله .. بس إى رأيك لو نجمع كل المسائل اللى ممكن أكون مقلتهاش فى المحاضرات ولما اخلص خالص الدورة نعمل كام محاضرة تانية بعنوان تتمة لما فات ونحط فيها كل التنبيهات والملاحظات وطبعا حضرتك اللى حتتولى مهمة تجميع الملاحظات والنقص اللى فى المحاضرات .. ونكون بكدا عملنا طبق رز بلبن وانتم اللى حطيتم عليه المكسرات .. وحتى لو مقدرتش أجاوب بكل تاكيد معانا عمالقة فى المنتدى ومتخصصون فى هذا المجال واكيد حيشاركونا وبكل قوة .... إيش رأيك .. مستنى ردك وإلا حشرح فى المرا القادمة ال wbs حبيبى يامهندس طلال ... شكرا للمتابعة ​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

eng_shady قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جعله الله في ميزان جسناتك و أكثر من أمثالك ياريت في الموارد يا بشمهندس أنس يكون تفصيلي للأنشطة يعني مثلا للبناء محتاج كلم بنا و كام مساعد و المواد محتاج قد ايه من الطوب و من الأسمنت ومن الرمل و هكذا لباقي الأنشطة و يكون الشرح في جدول على الاكسيل تعملهولنا حضرتك لمعدلات احتياجات العمالة و المواد و المعدات و الأسعار أيضا


مهندس شادى : ولله هو نشاط الخرسانة موجود فيه حديد التسليح وتوريد الخرسانة ومصنعيات والمثال كمان فيه طريقة التعامل مع المقطوعيات وحضرتك تقدر تطبق أى مورد آخر بمجرد إنك تتابع بس شرح الموارد معانا إن شاء الله ولو فى مشكلة مع حضرتك إحنا معاك .. متقلقش ​


----------



## eng_shady (18 يناير 2013)

مشكور أخي العزيز لكن أنا شايف ان أكثرنا لا يعلم معدلات العمالة و المواد و المعدات و لكي يحدث تنوع في الشرح يكون لنشاط واحد مثلا بالمقطوعية و الباقي مثله و الباقي يكون مفصل لأن هذا الموضوع يهمني معرفته جدا كما أنه سوف يفيد الجميع و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_shady (18 يناير 2013)

و أنا ما أقصده الفائدة للجميع


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

eng_shady قال:


> مشكور أخي العزيز لكن أنا شايف ان أكثرنا لا يعلم معدلات العمالة و المواد و المعدات و لكي يحدث تنوع في الشرح يكون لنشاط واحد مثلا بالمقطوعية و الباقي مثله و الباقي يكون مفصل لأن هذا الموضوع يهمني معرفته جدا كما أنه سوف يفيد الجميع و جزاك الله كل خير


 اخى شادى موضوع معدلات العمالة والمعدات دا كبير جدا واحنا حنتطرق ليه لكن مش بالتفصيل .. حنديك المفتاح ونخليك تنطلق وبمجرد حضرتك إن يكون عندك كميات ال boq وعندك معدلات العمالة الموجودة عندك فى الشركة تقدر تحدد إحتياجاتك من عمالة و معدات .. ولو حضرتك فى دراسة ومعندكش أشياء تطبق عليها ومستعجل اوى مرفق لحضرتك شيت إكسيل به معدلات الانتاج القياسية تقدر حضرتك تفرض أى قيم لل boq وتطبق عليها المعدلات ... اما من حيث إدراجها للبرنامج فحضرتك تتابع معنا الدورة وبإدراجنا لمورد واحد تقدر تدرج عدد لا نهائى من الموارد .. الملف فى المرفقات .. وشكرا ​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (19 يناير 2013)

*مهندس أنس السلام عليكم
ها قد نجحت كمعلم...وها قد نجحنا كطلاب علم التخطيط
مشكورة مساعيك ومتابعتك الحثيثة لتساؤلاتنا
ورأيك صائب بالنسبةلشرح ال wbs
إذاً دعنا نقسم هذا الكورس الى قسمين:
قسم اساسيات البريمافيرا وهو ما تقوم به حاليا مشكورا
وقسم ملحق يضم ما مررت عليه دون تفاصيل ويتضمن ايضا لمسات اضافية او احترافية 
وصدقا عندي ثقة تامة بان استمرارنا معك وبهذه الخطوات الثابتة 
سنكون متمكنين بأغلب خفايا البريمافيرا
أما بالنسبة لتساؤل الاخ شادي وردك عليه بالنسبة لمعدلات العمالة
كما ذكرت انت لكل شركة لها مقاييس خاصة بها لمعدلات الانتاج
حيث تختلف من بلد لاخر ويتعلق ذلك بطبيعة العمالة نفسها ومناخ البلد ونظام العمل وما ارسلته ( ملف الاكسل ) لمعدلات الانتاج 
يعطينا فكرة عنها ولكن ليس مقياس ثابت (الا توافقني الراي)
لك كل الإمتنان والمحبة*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (19 يناير 2013)

*مشاركة قد تكون ليست في مكانها المناسب 
وترددت بارسالها ولكن اذا لم تنفع فبالتاكيد لن تضر
عندما نعرف ما يريده الاستشاري منا وكيف يدقق بالجدول الزمني المقدم من قبلنا 
سنعرف على اي النقاط نركز واي المشاكل نتلافى في دورتنا هذه
وهي معلومة سابقة من الاستاذ بسام منلا مشكورا
وتوجد على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329859.html
*


----------



## eng_shady (19 يناير 2013)

أنا شكرا على هذا الاهتمام الأكثر من رائع و السريع و أنا عارف اني تعبتك معايا لكن كل هذا ليكون الحوار مثمر للجميع و كل ما أقصده هوه دراسة العطاء بالتكاليف المبدئية للمشروع و احتياجاتي فيه فياريت أيضا تعطينا احتياجات و المعدلات القياسية للمواد على سبيل المثال احتياج بند البناء احتياجنا له قد ايه طوب و أسمنت و رمل و ياريت الموضوع ده لكل البنود بأسعار المواد و على ما أظن ان هذه المعدلات ثابتة الموضوع ده مهم ليه و للجميغ للغاية و شكرا جدا للاهتمام


----------



## أنس بن وليد (19 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *مهندس أنس السلام عليكم
> ها قد نجحت كمعلم...وها قد نجحنا كطلاب علم التخطيط
> مشكورة مساعيك ومتابعتك الحثيثة لتساؤلاتنا
> ورأيك صائب بالنسبةلشرح ال wbs
> ...


أخى طلال تعجبنى مداخلاتك .. وانتم أفضل منى بكثير بل انا طالب علم معكم واستفيد منكم بدليل مداخلاتك اللى ديما أركز فيها وبستفاد منها بلا شك وعشان كدا اسندت لك مهمة تجميع الملاحظات ولازم حضرتك تبلغنى بيها أول بأول عشان أجهزهالكم وابحث عن الاشياء التى تحتاج بحث ونبدا فيها مباشرة بعد الانتهاء من الدورة .. وبالنسبة لاخونا شادى طبعا أتفق معاك فى رايك وحتى أنا لمابعت الملف قلت انها معدلات قياسية ....لك ولكل المشاركين الامتنان والمحبة ..​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (19 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *مشاركة قد تكون ليست في مكانها المناسب
> وترددت بارسالها ولكن اذا لم تنفع فبالتاكيد لن تضر
> عندما نعرف ما يريده الاستشاري منا وكيف يدقق بالجدول الزمني المقدم من قبلنا
> سنعرف على اي النقاط نركز واي المشاكل نتلافى في دورتنا هذه
> ...


 بالعكس مشاركة فى مكانها وفعالة كمان وهو دا الاصل من الدورة .. ومشاركة أخونا باسم منلا محتفظ بيها عندى على الجهاز وسأستعين بيها إن شاء الله لاحقا .. أحسنت اخى طلال ويارب كل المختصين يشاركونا بآرائهم وخبراتهم .. ويكون بحق عمل جماعى .. فإنما يأكل الذئب من الغنم القاسية .. مشكور ​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (19 يناير 2013)

eng_shady قال:


> أنا شكرا على هذا الاهتمام الأكثر من رائع و السريع و أنا عارف اني تعبتك معايا لكن كل هذا ليكون الحوار مثمر للجميع و كل ما أقصده هوه دراسة العطاء بالتكاليف المبدئية للمشروع و احتياجاتي فيه فياريت أيضا تعطينا احتياجات و المعدلات القياسية للمواد على سبيل المثال احتياج بند البناء احتياجنا له قد ايه طوب و أسمنت و رمل و ياريت الموضوع ده لكل البنود بأسعار المواد و على ما أظن ان هذه المعدلات ثابتة الموضوع ده مهم ليه و للجميغ للغاية و شكرا جدا للاهتمام


اخى شادى اكيد طبعا حضرتك عارف إن برنامج البريمافيرا مبيشتغلش عليه شخص واحد بل عدة أشخاص وماتتكلم عنه حضرتك الصراحة خارج نطاق الدورة .. سأرسل لحضرتك ملف آخر تقدر عن طريقة تحدد نسب الاستهلاك واحتياجاتك لكل بند .. لكن طبعا الاسعار بتختلف من مكان لمكان ومن وقت لاخر .. اتمنى اكون عرفت اساعدك .. الملف فى المرفقات ​


----------



## eng_shady (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس ياريت يكون الموضوع عملي على برنامج p6 الجداول و المعدلات اللي حضرتك وضعتهلنا تورينا ازاي نستخدمها في البرنامج


----------



## أنس بن وليد (19 يناير 2013)

eng_shady قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس ياريت يكون الموضوع عملي على برنامج p6 الجداول و المعدلات اللي حضرتك وضعتهلنا تورينا ازاي نستخدمها في البرنامج


إن شاء الله


----------



## bassam alsayeg (19 يناير 2013)

اخي انس و عذرا اخي طلال احبتي في الله ارجو من الاستاذ القدير وصاحب فضل عليّ مش حنساه ابدا ابدا ابدا الاستاذ انس المحترم جزاه الله خيرا ارجو منك ان تلحقنا بشرح طريقة الاولى up to down من project مرورا بــــ wbs لتوزيع الــ budget ونكون شاكرين وحامدين الله على نعمته التي هيّ انت و ارجو عمل محاضرة الان في هذا الوقت عن ذلك لنلم بهذا الموضوع الحساس جدا و لو عملنا طريقة الثانية up to down هل توجد الحاجة لعمل طريقة down to up ؟ و اكيد انه يجب ان تتطابق النتائج المالية بكلتا الحالتين طبعا ان استخدمت مرة واحدة وسؤالي بعد شرح الطريقة الاولى .... هو هل تطبيق احدهما يغني عن الثانية ؟ و السؤال الثاني هو عن الموارد و جدوال الكميات كما اكدت سؤالي من قبل فيما اذا كانت لديّ فقرة صب كميتها 200 متر مكعب بكلفة صب للمتر الواحد 250000 الف دينار و الجمالي للفقرة 5000000 ملايين دينار كيف ندخل هذه المعلومات كمثال ؟و للمورد العامل او المهندس او الالية او الاسمنت كيف ندخل الفلوس التابعة لها نرجو منك ذلك نرجو منك التاني التاني التأني بشرح هذه المواضيع لما لها من اهمية مع طرح امثلة واقعية من جداول كميات مشاريعك مثلا او من الاسئلة التي نطرحها عليك ..... بالمحاضرة ليفهمهما القاصي و الداني و الجميع ولتعم الفائده للكل و كذلك نؤكد عليك التاكيد على جدول توزيع الموارد usage resources and cost usage و اظهار s-curve و الشرح عليه وبتأني ايضا مع الامثلة و تسوية الموارد لان كل ماتقدم هو اهم شيء بالموضوع و جزاك الله الف خير و اعطاك الصحة و العافية و حسن الثواب لوالديك اخوك المهندس المدني بســــّام الصائغ


----------



## bassam alsayeg (19 يناير 2013)

اخي في الله متى المحاضرة 11 و اذا لم تكن محضرها نرجو عمل مثال يجمع كل الاسئلة التي طرحها عليك الاساتذه بعد نهاية كل بند نسميه هذه المحاضرة tutorial للمواضيع التي تفضلت حضرتك بشرحها سابقا لتعم الفائدة اكثر و اكثر .... وهكذا للبنود القادمة ارجو تقبل فكرتي هذه ..... ومارايك ؟؟؟


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (19 يناير 2013)

*أخي العزيز بسام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن سوال :
بكم سنة أخذت شهادة الهندسة؟؟؟
انا اتوقع بسنتين او ثلاثة
لانه لديك نشاط لو عندي نصفه لتزوجت اربع نساء 
نرجو منك التريث وحبة حبة حتى نستفيد جميعا وبخطوات هادئة
كما هو طبع واسلوب المهندس انس بارك الله فيه
وهذا ما يتميز به هذا الكورس
نرجو ان لا نغير الخطة المرسومة من قبل أنس الحبيب
واحببت ان اعلق على ما كتب أخي بسام والله محبة وحرصا على استفادته القصوى
*


----------



## bassam alsayeg (19 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *أخي العزيز بسامالسلام عليكم ورحمة اللهممكن سوال :بكم سنة أخذت شهادة الهندسة؟؟؟انا اتوقع بسنتين او ثلاثةلانه لديك نشاط لو عندي نصفه لتزوجت اربع نساء نرجو منك التريث وحبة حبة حتى نستفيد جميعا وبخطوات هادئة كما هو طبع واسلوب المهندس انس بارك الله فيهوهذا ما يتميز به هذا الكورسنرجو ان لا نغير الخطة المرسومة من قبل أنس الحبيبواحببت ان اعلق على ما كتب أخي بسام والله محبة وحرصا على استفادته القصوى*


شكرا ع التعليق الرائع وياريت يامعلم اتزوج اثنين مو اربعة وشكرا لك لتلطيف الجو و حتى نقدر التعب الي يجينا من البريمافيرا و المشاريع الهندسية وبلواتها ارجو عدم نسيان اسئلتي والاجابة عليها تباعا و دراسة مقترحي بالتتوريال


----------



## أنس بن وليد (20 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> اخي في الله متى المحاضرة 11 و اذا لم تكن محضرها نرجو عمل مثال يجمع كل الاسئلة التي طرحها عليك الاساتذه بعد نهاية كل بند نسميه هذه المحاضرة tutorial للمواضيع التي تفضلت حضرتك بشرحها سابقا لتعم الفائدة اكثر و اكثر .... وهكذا للبنود القادمة ارجو تقبل فكرتي هذه ..... ومارايك ؟؟؟


 أخى بسام كيف حالك ولله لم ابدا فى المحاضرة بعد لظروف عملى وإن شاء الله فى خلال يومين بتكون المحاضرة مرفوعة ..والمشكلة إن كل التساؤلات اللى حضراتكم بتسألوا عنها مينفعش أدرجها حاليا فى الشرح ..يعنى مثلا إززاى أتكلم عن توزيع الميزانية وأنا لسا لم أتكلم عن الموارد واحتياجاتنا لكل مورد لانجاز المشروع ...موضوع الميزانية لو حتكلم عنه ممكن يكون فى آخر الدورة .. لان من وجهة نظرى إن اللى أهم من الميزانية هو إنك تقسم مشروعك لاهداف مرحلية وهى ال wbs ثم الانشطة وتخصيص الموارد على النشاط واحتياجاتك من كل مورد وبالتالى تستطيع تحديد تكلفة المشروع فى النهاية .. اللى انا قلت لحضرتك عنو دا هو نوع من أنواع الميزانية ويعرف بطريقة الحساب من اسفل الى أعلى .. فبالله عليك كيف سأتكلم عن انواع الميزانيات وأنا لسا مدخلتش ريال واحد فى المشروع ..هذا من باب التنبيه وولله إنى بحبك فى الله وسعيد جدا بحماسك لكن ياسلام لو حضرتك توظف هذا الحماس توظيف سليم ...وان شاء الله نجاوب على كل الاسئلة والمهندس طلال يعتبر قناص الدورة وإن شاء الله حيرصد كل الاسئلة وباذن الله حنجاوب عنها ولو فى أشياء مش حقدر أوصلها سيتم التنسيق مع أساتذتنا وحيشاركونا بردوا ... آسف جدا للاطالة ..​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (20 يناير 2013)

*أخي أنس اذا كان بالامكان وفي اي وقت تشاءه وتسمح ظروفك به
تدرج لنا عناوين الدروس التي ستقدمها في المستقبل مشكورا 
اي كفهرس يحدد الخطوط العريضة للكورس حتى ولو بشكل تقريبي 
وشكرا لكل جهد تبذله*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (20 يناير 2013)

إليكم محتوى الدورة محل الدراسة بناء على طلب المهندس طلال 
هذا المحتوى تقريبى وإن شاء الله حنسير عليه حتى نهاية الدورة ولو حد عندو أسئلة خارج نطاق الدورة سنتكلم عنها فى وقت لاحق ,,عندى أيضا وجهة نظر : بعد تنزيل الملف حيكون معانا محتوى الدورة وحنكون عارفين موضوع الدرس وبالتالى لو حد عندو مشكلة فى الدرس الذى سنشرحه يمكن أدراجها هنا فى المشاركة عشان أجعلها محل اهتمام وانا بحضر الدرس .. 
للاسف عندى مشكلة فى إرفاق الملف لكن . هذا هو محتوى الكورس 
Course outline
Planning stage
a- Scheduling
1- Introduction
2- EPS
3- Obs
4- Calendars
5- create new project
6- work breakdown structure (WBS)
7- Working with Activities:
- Export and import activities from excle to Primavera
8- Working with Activities:
- Activity types
9- Working with Activities:
- : Relations between activities
10- Working with Activities:
- critical path
- schedule options
- circulare relationships
11- Working with Activities:
- Constraints
12- Working with Activities:
- Activity codes
- Activity steps
13- filters
b- Resources :
14- Resource Dictionary
15- Duration types
16- Cost account
17- Identify resources for each activity
18- Expenses
19- Resources and the cost curve
20- Resource leveling
Updating stage
1- Create a baseline plan
2- % complete types
3- Project Execution Updates
- Manual Update
- Apply Actuals
- Update Progress
4- Earned Value Management Tool
5- Global changes
6- Project tracking
7- Project issues
8- Thresholds
9- Risk Management
10- Details of projects
11- Project budget
12- Copying projects
13- Export and import project data
14- Reports
15- Print layouts
​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (20 يناير 2013)

*مشكور أخي انس على سرعة ردك 
ونحن مقدرين أنك تعمل في شركتك ونحن نأخذ ربما من وقت راحتك
ولكن نسال المولى ان يجزيك بذلك خيرا
ارفق لكم اخوتي اسماء وترتيب الدروس السابقة واللاحقة 
*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (20 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *مشكور أخي انس على سرعة ردك
> ونحن مقدرين أنك تعمل في شركتك ونحن نأخذ ربما من وقت راحتك
> ولكن نسال المولى ان يجزيك بذلك خيرا
> ارفق لكم اخوتي اسماء وترتيب الدروس السابقة واللاحقة
> *


إى الحلاوة دى يامهندس طلال .. ربنا يبارك فيك ولله منور الصفحة .. شكرا لك واجهتنى مشكلة فى الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات بس حلتها بفضل الله ثم بفضل أستاذى وحبيبي المهندس أحمد الشافعى وحرفعلكم الحل فيديو فى مشاركة جديدة عشان الكل ينتبه لها وإن شاء الله بكرا الدرس الحادى عشر .. حتى ذلك الحين منتظر إى تعليقات بخصوص هذا الدرس شكرا لكم جميعا ​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (20 يناير 2013)

*1- الأخوة الاعزاء اليكم مراحل تحميل ملفات ما من جهز الكمبيوتر الى المنتدى
يتبع في المشاركة القادمة لانه يوجد حد اقصى للتحميل*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (20 يناير 2013)

*2-تتمة الملفات*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (20 يناير 2013)

*وأخيرا آخر ملف
آسف لم اجد طريقة غير هذه الطريقة لايصال ما اريد ايصاله
وربما كانت طريقة بدائية ولكن للعمر حق
وشكرا*


----------



## حسام الحو (20 يناير 2013)

مع خالص التقدير للجهد المبذول بالمشاركة .
ملف لطيف يتناول العلاقات بين الأنشطة وخصوصا علاقة ss .
Links_Lags_Ladders.pdf download - 2shared


----------



## أنس بن وليد (20 يناير 2013)

حسام الحو قال:


> مع خالص التقدير للجهد المبذول بالمشاركة .
> ملف لطيف يتناول العلاقات بين الأنشطة وخصوصا علاقة ss .
> Links_Lags_Ladders.pdf download - 2shared


 السلام عليكم ... جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا الغالى جارى التحميل ولله كنت حراسل حضرتك بخصوص هذا الملف ... بالله لا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك الجميلة فولله لن تتم الدورة على الوجه الاكمل إلا بمشاركات أمثالكم .. بحبك فى الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (20 يناير 2013)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> إليكم محتوى الدورة محل الدراسة بناء على طلب المهندس طلال
> هذا المحتوى تقريبى وإن شاء الله حنسير عليه حتى نهاية الدورة ولو حد عندو أسئلة خارج نطاق الدورة سنتكلم عنها فى وقت لاحق ,,عندى أيضا وجهة نظر : بعد تنزيل الملف حيكون معانا محتوى الدورة وحنكون عارفين موضوع الدرس وبالتالى لو حد عندو مشكلة فى الدرس الذى سنشرحه يمكن أدراجها هنا فى المشاركة عشان أجعلها محل اهتمام وانا بحضر الدرس ..
> للاسف عندى مشكلة فى إرفاق الملف لكن . هذا هو محتوى الكورس
> Course outline
> ...


----------



## أنس بن وليد (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اولا أعتذر وبشدة عن التاخير لظروف العمل وكذلك واجهتنى مشكلة باتصال البرنامج بقاعدة البيانات 
إليكم رابط المحاضرة الحادية عشر 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgwamSTVaRc
constraints
فى انتظار ملاحظاتكم 
​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (21 يناير 2013)

أخى بسام بمناسبة سؤال من ضمن أسئلتك : على سبيل المثال القيد لنشاط ما اذا كان من نوع start on or before أو القيد finish on or before مع اي انواع من الــــ Activity type ممكن استخدامه ؟ 
الاجابة : لا توجد علاقة بين ال activity type وانواع القيود .. القيود متعلقة بالتواريخ المبكرة والمتأخرة للنشاط ...


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (22 يناير 2013)

*ظللت محافظ على سمة البساطة والسلاسة في شرحك للدرس الحادي عشر 
مع توسعك في انواع القيود والفروقات بينهم 
صدقا كانت تشكل لدي عقدة عندما اسمع كلمة (قيد) قبل ان اشاهد درسك الاخير
بارك الله فيك يا أنس يا نوارة المنتدى
سنوافيك بالاسئلة والاستفسارات عندما تعترضنا
لك كل المودة*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (22 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *ظللت محافظ على سمة البساطة والسلاسة في شرحك للدرس الحادي عشر
> مع توسعك في انواع القيود والفروقات بينهم
> صدقا كانت تشكل لدي عقدة عندما اسمع كلمة (قيد) قبل ان اشاهد درسك الاخير
> بارك الله فيك يا أنس يا نوارة المنتدى
> ...


شكرا لك اخى طلال على المتابعة .. بالمناسبة انا شفت ال wbs اللى حضرتك عاملوا جيد ماشاء الله ممكن حضرتك ترفعة هنا فى صفحتنا عشان الكل يستفاد منه ونوسع دائرة الحوار أكثر وبالمرا تضم معها رابط أخونا باسم منلا وبكدا تكون وفرت عليا محاضرة ال wbs ... شكرا لك ​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (22 يناير 2013)

*للامانة لست انا الذي عملت الwbs ولكن مأخوذ من شركة عملاقة في قطر( عن طريق صديق لي )
ساحاول تنظيمه ورفعه على المنتدى 
وايضا بالنسبة لملف الاخ بسام منلا
للجميع السلام والتحية
*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (22 يناير 2013)

*شرح السيد بسام منلا للنقاط التي يركز عليها الاستشاري حين مراجعته لاي مخطط زمني وأولها ال WBS
وهي موجودة على الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84127-2.html

ونرفق للمشاركين ايضا ملف بريمافيرا للاستفادة من WBS نموذجي
يراعي كافة مراحل المشروع من تقديم العينات 
مرورا يالموافقة عليها وتقديم الرسومات التفصيلية
والموافقة عليها والبدء بالاعمال التنفيذية واختبارات التسليم الى اغلاق المشروع
واتمنى النجاح والموفقية للمهندس أنس على مجهوده
يرجى اعلامنا اذا كان الملف المرفق يعمل ام لا*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس طلال ... تم التحميل والتصدير للبريمافيرا بنجاح ... شكرا جزيلا ​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (24 يناير 2013)

*الدرس القادم (الحادي عشر) هو Working with Activities: Activity codes + Activity steps
و حسب ما اتوقع يكون متضمنأ :
اكواد النشاطات حيث اننا نضع للنشاطات اكواد ندرجها تحتها
لتساعدنا اثناء الفلترة للحصول على معلومات معينة بعينها للمشروع 
وهي تشبه الى حد ما ال WBS وكيفية ادراج النشاطات ضمن تقسيماته
اما ال Activity steps : 
هي تقسيم نشاط ما الى مراحل انجاز دون ادخال هذه المراحل كنشاطات في البرنامج 
لئلا تزيد من عدد النشاطات وتعقيد التعامل معها
اي بالمختصر هي تقسيمة للنشاطات مخفية تعطي مدلول للمراقب بنسبة انجاز النشاط
عندما يطلع عليها بشكل منفصل دون لحظها بالبرنامج
وكل الشكر للاخ انس على تعبه معنا
*


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم 
ممكن من المشاركين أن يفيدنا ما هي آخر نسخة من برنامج البريمافيرا
واين ممكن ان اجدها
وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## bassam alsayeg (25 يناير 2013)

نعم اخ طلال كلامك صحيح لكن activity step هي خطوة تعويضية عن عمل نوع النشاط المقصود level of effort هل وضح قصدي ؟


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 يناير 2013)

*تماما يا بسام هذا ما كنت اعنيه ولكن خانني التعبير
بارك الله فيك 
وكلنا بانتظار الاخ انس خفف الله ووفقه
*


----------



## eng_shady (25 يناير 2013)

edelivery.oracle.com/EPD/Download/get_form?egroup_aru_number=14417630
بس لازم تسجل نفسك في الموقع الأول بس اللينك ده اللي يدخلك على التحميل علطول


----------



## أنس بن وليد (25 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعتذر للجميع ... لكن أكيد كلكم حتعذرونى ... أحد العمال ركب سيارتى يوم الاربعاء الماضى وعمل بيها حادث وللاسف اللاب توب بتاعى كان فيها واتسرق ... اشتريت جهاز جديد وان شاء الله برتب أمورى واسطب البرنامج وأوافيكم بالمحاضرة الثانية عشر إن شاء الله ... أكرر اعتذارى ونتقابل إن شاء الله قريب جدا ​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 يناير 2013)

*اللهم اجعلها أكبر المصائب 
ويوعضك ان شاء الله خيرا أخ أنس
لا تحرج نفسك وخوذ وقتك ونحن سننتظر *


----------



## أنس بن وليد (25 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *اللهم اجعلها أكبر المصائب
> ويوعضك ان شاء الله خيرا أخ أنس
> لا تحرج نفسك وخوذ وقتك ونحن سننتظر *


 شكرا لك أخى طلال للاهتمام والمتابعة وان شاء الله موعدنا السبت باذن الله ​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (25 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى طلال أرسلت لك رسالة على الجى ميل أرجو الاطلاع عليها حاليا والرد ... عشان أنا فى الرياض حاليا وغدا سأذهب الى الموقع وقد لا يكون عندى نت ..شكرا لك ​


----------



## eng_shady (25 يناير 2013)

أرجو منك يا بشمهندس أنس المراجعة على هذا البرنامج و تصحيحه و ارساله لي مرة أخرى



برنامج زمني أنا قمت بعمله كمثال
mediafire.com/download.php?55c16vpxgn72ybz

ملف المعدلات أنا قمت بعمله كمثال
mediafire.com/view/?gzdj1q7q7f1ghsm


----------



## أنس بن وليد (26 يناير 2013)

eng_shady قال:


> أرجو منك يا بشمهندس أنس المراجعة على هذا البرنامج و تصحيحه و ارساله لي مرة أخرى برنامج زمني أنا قمت بعمله كمثال mediafire.com/download.php?55c16vpxgn72ybz ملف المعدلات أنا قمت بعمله كمثال mediafire.com/view/?gzdj1q7q7f1ghsm


 أخى شادى الملفات غير موجودة ممكن حضرتك تضغطها وترسلها فى المرفقات وفى أقرب وقت سأطلع عليها


----------



## bassam alsayeg (26 يناير 2013)

اخي وليد 

الله شاهد على مااقول لو احتجت لاي شيء اطلبها من اخيك و لاتتردد نحن معك في الشدائد لاننا اخوان ان شاء الله وربي يعديها الازمة و الحمد لله رب العالمين على سلامتك


----------



## eng_shady (26 يناير 2013)

أرجو منك يا بشمهندس أنس المراجعة على هذا البرنامج و تصحيحه و ارساله لي مرة أخرى و مناقشته معي لتعديله و ارساله على المنتدى لاستفادة الكل منه و لك جزيل الشكر 


mediafire.com/download.php?aulfbtyxwvxf47z


----------



## أنس بن وليد (26 يناير 2013)

رابط المحاضرة الثانية عشر 12 activity codes & activity steps - YouTube activity codes & activity steps


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (27 يناير 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بعد متابعتي للمحاضرة رقم ( 12)
اعلق الان على القسم الاول منها وهو أكواد النشاطات.....
لقد كان لدي لبس من ناحية الاكواد وهو انه كان يجب ان ندرج الكود بنفس خانة ال ( Activity ID)
ولكن ما تفضل به الاخ وليد بشرحه مشكورا 
تبين لي ان القضيتين منفصلتين وهذا الصحيح والمنطقي جدا 
وكما اشار ايضا بان هناك تقسيمة للاكواد تتبعها معظم الشركات كي تكون موحدة بالتعامل معها ( اي انها عالمية )
وممكن لم يتبع التقسيمة بحرفيتها الاخ وليد رغم اشارته لها لضيق وقته او لسبب آخر 
وأحببت ان ارفق ملفا بتكويد النشاطات وهو معتمد عالميا وينخرط ضمن 16 قسم ( تصنيفة ) للنشاطات
كل المحبة والشكر للأخ وليد على سعة صدره وتعبه معنا*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (27 يناير 2013)

تم التحميل والاطلاع .. جزاكم الله خيرا أخى طلال وبالنسبة للتقسيم فى المحاضرة فعلا كانت مجرد توضيح للطريقة فقط دون الخوض فى احترافية التكويد كما تقول لضيق الوقت ... وسبحان الله نحن بشر ويعترينا النقص والخلل وكل واحد منا يكمل نقص الاخر وتبين لنا جميعا أهمية العمل الجماعى ... شكرا لك


----------



## م/خالد2009 (28 يناير 2013)

نفع الله بعلمكم


----------



## م/خالد2009 (28 يناير 2013)

جزيتم خيرا كثيرا


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (28 يناير 2013)

very helpful 
thank you so much


----------



## أنس بن وليد (30 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. رابط المحاضرة الثالثة عشر 
13 group & filters - YouTube
ملحوظة : ظهر أثناء الشرح مسألة ظهور ال wbs الخالية من الانشطة ولم أستطع إزالتها فى الفيديو ... ولازالتها نروح ل group and sort ونزيل تفعيل ال show grand total فيظهرلك البرنامج الانشطة المفلترة فقط ... شكرا للجميع


----------



## hrmetaljed (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور.......................


----------



## hrmetaljed (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور........................


----------



## eng_shady (30 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووور أخي العزيز و أكثر الله من أمثالك بس ما تنساش في شرح الموارد اللي انت و عدتني بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روان النجار (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور على هذا المجهود .


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز ممكن ان تضع لنا برنامج برامفيرا 6 لكي نحملة او تقول لنا اين نجد هذا البرنامج


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (31 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك أخي وليد
فرغم مرضك الواضح ( نزلة برد )
لم تنقطع عن عطاءك المميز
لك كل الاحترام والتقدير*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (31 يناير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *بارك الله فيك أخي وليد
> فرغم مرضك الواضح ( نزلة برد )
> لم تنقطع عن عطاءك المميز
> لك كل الاحترام والتقدير*


أشكرك أخى طلال على السؤال ,, ولله أنا كنت مجهز نفسى وراحت عليا نومة وسجلتها فى الصباح قبل الذهاب للعمل ...شكرا لك


----------



## أنس بن وليد (1 فبراير 2013)

mohamed abohabiba قال:


> اخي العزيز ممكن ان تضع لنا برنامج برامفيرا 6 لكي نحملة او تقول لنا اين نجد هذا البرنامج


أخى محمد .. ممكن حضرتك تدخل على موقع الشركة وتنزل البرنامج من هناك ودا أفضل شئ من وجهة نظرى ودا رابط الشركة :https://edelivery.oracle.com/ بس لازم تسجل فى الموقع الاول ودا رابط للمهندس أحمد الشافعى بيشرح طريقة تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الشركة http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grHrO3mIsy8&feature=player_embedded
ولو معندكش وقت تتابع الفيديو عشان مدته طويلة تقدر تتابع شرح أخونا المهندس محمد مطر على الرابط دا :http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t264150.html​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعتذر بشدة عن التأخير لضغط العمل وإن شاء الله نتواصل فى أقرب وقت . كنت ناوى أجهز المحاضرة اليوم لكن الوقت سرقنى فى الحديث مع الاهل .. نتواصل قريب جدا باذن الله ​


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (4 فبراير 2013)

*لك والود والمحبة على اهتمامك ومتابعتك اخ وليد*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته رابط المحاضرة الرابعة عشر 14 Resource Dictionary - YouTube توجد ثلاث ملاحظات 1 - تكلمت عن ال over time وقلت لو كتبنا 1.25 يبقى الساعة بربع يوم وكنت أقصد إن الساعة بساعة وربع 2 - تكلمت عن المعدة على أنها mat وطبعا بديهى جدا إن المعدة تدرج تحت ال non labor 3- كنت أظن أننا لو مافعلنا خيار ال auto compute actual سيقوم البرنامج بتركها خالية ونقوم بادخال القيم الفعلية لكن بعد التطبيق وجدت أنه ليس هناك فرق بين الحالتين إلا إذا كان لدينا برنامج progress reporter . ملحوظة : للامانه رقم 1 و 2 سبق لسان منى للاستعجال و رقم 3 كانت اجتهاد منى لكن بعد ماطبقتها على البرنامج وجدت خلاف ما قلت ولذلك وجب التنبيه ... شكرا والسلام عليكم


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (4 فبراير 2013)

*المعلومة التي تصلنا بشكل صحيح ربما تثبت في ذاكرتنا وربما لا تثبت
ولكن المعلومة التي تبدأ مغلوطة ومن ثم تصحح ويجري النقاش حولها فمن الصعب جدا ان تزال من ذاكرتنا
مشكور أخي وليد على ما قدمته 
ان موضوع ال auto compute actuals
مبهم قليلا وحسب معرفتي بعد البحث عنه تبين انه يطبق على النشاطات وعلى الموارد وعلى المصاريف 
ولكنني للاسف لم ادرك المعنى الحقيقي له 
اذا كان بالامكان الوقوف عنده قليلا من قبلك ومن قبل المشاركين الاعزاء لتعم الفائدة 

وما احسست انه يلامس تساؤلاتنا هو ما انقله من احد المواقع يرجى الاطلاع والتعليق او الشرح
*
Instead of manually recording actual progress or collecting data from Timesheets users, you can automatically calculate expected progress based on the schedule plan. This technique, which uses an option called auto-compute actuals, is a quick and convenient way to update your project.
Because the auto-compute actuals option is available for individual activities, resources, and expenses, you can choose to selectively perform automatic progress calculations as needed for your project.
[h=2]I want to[/h]

auto-compute actuals for an activity
auto-compute actuals for a resource
auto-compute actuals for an expense 
[h=2]Auto-compute actuals for an activity[/h]If you choose to auto-compute actuals for an activity, Primavera calculates the actual dates, percent complete, remaining duration, and actual and remaining units for all assigned resources and for the activity expenses.
[h=5]Set the activity auto-compute actuals option[/h]You can set this option in the Activity Table or in Activity Details. From the Activity Table, you can view and set this option for multiple activities. You can view details for only one activity at a time.
*On the Projects > Activities page > Activity Table*


Open the project or group of projects you want to work with in the Projects section.
Click




on the Projects toolbar to display the Activities page.
If necessary, click



on the Activities toolbar to customize your Activity View to display the Auto Compute Actuals column. This column is listed under the General category.
For information about choosing the columns you want to display in the Activity Table, see Choose and organize the content of an activity view.​
Mark the auto-compute checkbox as needed for individual activities.
When finished, click



(Ctrl+S) to save your changes or click



(Ctrl+Z) to cancel your edits.
*In Activity Details*


Display General details.
For information about displaying the Activity Details General page, see View, add, or edit Activity Details.​
Click Edit General Information, then mark the Auto Compute Actuals checkbox.
Click Save.
*Caution:* If you are collecting Timesheets data for an activity, you should not choose the auto-compute actuals option. If you auto-compute actuals for an activity, when you update the project, actual and remaining units/costs are automatically updated for all of the activity's assigned resources. If assigned resources have existing actuals that they reported for the activity through Timesheets, their reported data is overwritten by the auto-compute calculations.
If you want to automatically update progress for some, but not all, of an activity's resource assignments, turn off the Auto Compute Actuals option for the activity and turn the option on only for the specific resources you want to update automatically.
top​[h=2]Auto-compute actuals for a resource[/h][h=6]*Note:* To turn on the Auto Compute Actuals option for individual resources, you must have access to the features available through the Resources section of P6 Web Access and have access to the specific resources through Resource Security privileges.[/h]If you choose to auto-compute actuals for a resource, Primavera calculates the actual and remaining units for all of the resource's assignments.
[h=5]Set the resource auto-compute actuals option[/h]

On the Resources Home page, select the resource.[h=6]*Tip:* To quickly access data for a resource you have recently worked with, on the Resources global navigation tab, click the down arrow to display a list of recently viewed items.[/h]
On the Details tab, click Settings.
Mark the Auto Compute Actuals checkbox.
Click Save.
top​​​[h=2]Auto-compute actuals for an expense[/h]

Display Activity Expense details.
For information about displaying the Activity Details Expenses page, see View, add, or edit Activity Details.​
Click the Expense Item name to edit its details.
Mark the Auto Compute Actuals checkbox.
Click Save.


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم : حياك الله أخى طلال : يوجد ثلاث أنواع لاجراء التحديث على البرنامج الزمنى 1 - الجدولة عن طريق f9 2 - ال apply actual من قايمة tool 3- وكذلك ال updat progress وما قلته عن ال auto copute actual أنه ليس هناك فرق بين تفعيلها من عدموا .. هذا صحيح فى حالة عمل جدولة بالطريقة رقم 1 .. لكن لو حبينا نطبق الجدولة بالطريقة رقم 2 أو 3 فحضرتك لازم تفعل ال auto compute actual على مستوى ال activities , resources , expenses زى ماحضرتك قلت تماما ..ولكن طريقة 2 و 3 نادرة الاستخدام جدا لانها تعطى القيم الفعلية أثناء التنفيذ مساوية تماما لما هو مخطط له وطبعا كل من يعمل فى هذا المجال يعلم جيدا أن ذلك صعب جدا تطبيقه فى الواقع كما قلت فى الفيديو... لكن يمكنك فعل ذلك على نسخة أخرى للمشروع بحيث لو طلب منك الاستشارى أو المالك معرفة القيم المخطط لها سواء كانت cost او labor تقدر حضرتك تحصل عليها بهذه الطرقة - طريقة رقم 2 ... هذا ماتيسر لى من بحث عن هذا الموضوع ... شكر لك وبحييك ولله على أدبك العالى وأسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار ,, والسلام عليكم


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 فبراير 2013)

بالمناسبة أخى طلال ممكن حضرتك تطبق ماقلته لك على مشروع وهمى من تلات أنشطة مثلا وتظهر ال autocomput acual للانشطة والموارد والمصروفات وتطبق عليها طريق التحديث apply atual ,,, طبق مرة بتفعيل ال autocomput acual ومرة بدون تفعيله .. جرب وقلى


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (6 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم 
أخي وليد حسب ما فهمت التحديث بانواعه كما يلي (يرجى التثبيت او التصحيح أثابكم الله)
**اولا-** Scheduale
ننشئ البرنامج الزمني للنشاطات ونحمل الموارد عليها ثم نحمل التكلفة cost بالاضافة للمصاريف
ثم ننشئ الBaseline ونعمل assign له على المشروع
يبدأ العمل بالمشروع فعليا وبعد زمن معين فرضا بعد شهر يطلب منا تقرير اما من الاستشاري او من ادارة شركة المقاولات التي ينتمي اليها اصلا قسم التخطيط
نقوم بما يلي :
نأخذ كل نشاط على حدا ومن نافذة Status ندخل البيانات الفعلية بالنسبة للتاريخ الفعلي لبدء النشاط 
والزمن المتبقي لانهاء النشاط وهذه البيانات تؤخذ بشكل واقعي ودقيق من ادارة المشروع
ومن ثم ندخل قيمة تكلفة النشاط الفعلية حتى تاريخه ومن ثم ندخل ال unit المستهلكة لكل نشاط حتى تاريخه
( اي كل نشاط كم ساعة عمل استهلك حتى تاريخ التقرير او التحديث )
وبعدها نعمل جدولة (F9) 
ومن هذه العملية نستنتج وضع المشروع وحالته مقارنة بالمخطط له Planned وهل هو متقدم او متاخر بالنسبة للزمن والتكاليف 
وذلك باستخدام مفاهيم ال القيمة المستحقة ( Earned Value) وهي ما ننتظره منك مستقبلا

**ثانيا - ** Apply Actual

وهي عملية تحديث افتراضي للبرنامج بتاريخ معين مستقبلي على انه يمشي تماما وفق ما خطط له (As Planned) ويطلب احيانا لمعرفة كمية الموارد او بيانات 
معينة في تاريخ ما وذلك 
لاستنتاج ما قد يلزم في ذلك التاريخ 
ويستخدم لمشروع او اكثر في نفس الوقت بشرط أن يكون مفتوحا
**ثالثا -** Update Progress :
تماما كما في ثانيا ولكن يطبق على مشروع واحد او جزء منه اي نحدد عدة نشاطات سوية ونعمل لها ال (Update Progress) 

أرجو من المولى ان يكون ما ذكرته صحيحا كي انتقل للخطوة الثانية التي طلبت مني بموضوع ال AutoComput Actual*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (6 فبراير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> أخي وليد حسب ما فهمت التحديث بانواعه كما يلي (يرجى التثبيت او التصحيح أثابكم الله)
> **اولا-** Scheduale
> ننشئ البرنامج الزمني للنشاطات ونحمل الموارد عليها ثم نحمل التكلفة cost بالاضافة للمصاريف
> ...


 ... احسنت أخى طلال وهذا ما قلته أنا لكن أنا أجملت وأنت فصلت ... ​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... أخباركم ياباشمهندسين ... حبيت بس أعمل ريفرش ليا وليكم برابط المحاضرة الخامسة عشر http://www.youtube.com/upload ..شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## أنس بن وليد (8 فبراير 2013)

آسف جدا ياجماعة دا الرابط الصحيح للمحاضرة ال 15 15 duration type - YouTube


----------



## أنس بن وليد (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. إخوانى الاعزاء أرجو أن أكون وفقت فيما سبق من شرح للبرنامج وأستأذن من حضراتكم فى حضور دورة فى تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية .. مدة الدورة حوالى 8 محاضرات فى حدود عشرون يوما .. وبمجرد الانتهاء سأستأنف شرح البرنامج مرة أخرى .. وسأتابع الصفحة من حين لاخر للرد على أى استفسار فيما يتعلق بأى محاضرة رفعتها سابقا .. أعتذر بشدة .. سنعود قريبا باذن الله .. شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (11 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم مهندس وليد
لم تقصر ابدا معنا ونسال الله التوفيق لك في الدورة التي ستتابعها
وننتظر منك ما ستقدمه لنا من دروسك الرائعة
لك كل المحبة والود
وفي هذا الاثناء ساحاول مراجعة والتعليق والاستفاضة لما قدمته انت مسبقا 
وذلك من اجل تثبيت المعلومات لدي وربما لدى المطلعين 
*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (11 فبراير 2013)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> *السلام عليكم مهندس وليد لم تقصر ابدا معنا ونسال الله التوفيق لك في الدورة التي ستتابعها وننتظر منك ما ستقدمه لنا من دروسك الرائعة لك كل المحبة والود وفي هذا الاثناء ساحاول مراجعة والتعليق والاستفاضة لما قدمته انت مسبقا وذلك من اجل تثبيت المعلومات لدي وربما لدى المطلعين *


 شكرا لك أخى طلال وصدقا ..سعيد جدا بمتابعتك واهتمامك نلتقى قريبا باذن الله


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (11 يناير 2014)

تماااااااااااااااااااااام


----------

